
Scrum Is Not for Humans - maroun-baydoun
https://maroun-baydoun.com/blog/scrum-is-not-for-humans/
======
aaron-santos
Would love to hear a generous explanation of scrum practices from the author.

> I dislike Scrum because it makes a few wrong assumptions. First, that
> developers are lazy and need to be micro-managed to deliver.

Weird take. Mine is that Scrum assumes that people have biases and that it
advocates for behaviors and processes that attempt to address these biases.

I'm sure that he knows that standups attempt to address stuckblindness[1],
that planning poker is a solution to anchoring and framing biases. It's pretty
easy to go through Scrum practices and draw a direct line to a bias it's
attempting to address.

Scrum's biggest weakness is that it is easy to cargo cult. A lot of people
stop there and label it as a bad solution. I'm not asking anyone to Scrum
harder, that won't work, but put on a generous explanation hat for once and
try a benevolent or even neutral explanation before a malevolent one.

[1] - [https://garybasin.com/noticing-stuckness-is-a-
superpower/](https://garybasin.com/noticing-stuckness-is-a-superpower/)

